

US Army grants HP $249 million contract to deploy private cloud services - rdl
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/03/us-army-grants-hp-249-million-contract/

======
rdl
I've been using the HP Cloud private beta for a while, and it's definitely
interesting. It's basically Open Stack, and might make some sense vs. Amazon
EC2 for clients with on premises (managed by HP consulting/professional
services) and cloud hybrid.

It will be interesting to see HP Cloud vs. VMware (Terremark, etc.) vs. Amazon
GovCloud in the enterprise/government space. EC2 vs. Rackspace is probably the
bigger competition for most b2c webapps.

